# Why are furrys obsessed with Foxes/Wolves?



## I Am That Is (Jul 5, 2012)

If I've noticed one thing while posting here, is that a great majority of furrys are wolves/foxes. It seems to go like this:

1: Wolf

2: Fox

3: Dragon

4: Feline

5: other assorted animals

I am just wondering, what is it about foxes/wolves that make them so wildly popular as the species of choice when it comes to fursonas, avatars, ect ect. What attributes, be they physical or otherwise, make you all like them so much?

Jus' wondering.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 5, 2012)

Dogs and cats are obvious because they are common pets.

Everyone likes to think they're a lone wolf. Obvious.

Foxes seem to have become the fursona of choice for people who wish they had lots of sex, which is strange as foxes only mate once a year, which is still more than most of the people pretending to be one.

Dragons are a big part of mythological culture, so that ones not really a surprise either.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 5, 2012)

I would imagine it has something to with how Wolves are supposed to be really good pack hunters and apparently have some strong spiritual connections with some cultures or something along those lines, and as for Foxes, probably due to their orange colour and stereotypically crafty nature.

I haven't actually seen that many Dragons or Felines, most Furries that don't have a Wolf or Fox fursona have some kind of canid, such as a Dingo, Coyote, Husky, Jackal, Domestic Dog, et cetera, et cetera. Mammals in general seem to make up the vast majority of the fursonas in this fandom, the vast majority of which are canines. No idea what the general fascination with canines is all about.


----------



## BRN (Jul 5, 2012)

zoophilia


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2012)

Canid, carnivorous animals are symbols of cunning and mysticism, combine this with their physical sleekness and it's no surprise.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 5, 2012)

Wolves have been vastly popular in the last centuary and nowadays. You know, with the Wolfman movies, and a general mystic surrounding them. Also Twilight made them hot... 

As for foxes, I think they are equally as popular due to fables and such. Prehaps, these two's involvement in bedtime stories has some effect on these furries minds. I find dragons are also popular for this reason. 

I find that certain species have a fad-like lifespan. Rabbits were in when I first showed up as a fur, then it was otters. Before my time, I think raccoons were a big thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Wolves have been vastly popular in the last centuary and nowadays. You know, with the Wolfman movies, and a general mystic surrounding them. Also Twilight made them hot...
> 
> As for foxes, I think they are equally as popular due to fables and such. Prehaps, these two's involvement in bedtime stories has some effect on these furries minds. I find dragons are also popular for this reason.
> 
> I find that certain species have a fad-like lifespan. Rabbits were in when I first showed up as a fur, then it was otters. Before my time, I think raccoons were a big thing.



Foxes, wolves and dragons all take the role of the 'big bag wolf' regularly in children's stories, as well as victims of persecution or 'the outsiders' maybe this reflects the way some of us see ourselves.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 5, 2012)

I've liked wolves all my life. I think they are pretty and scary and awesome. When I discovered furry stuff a few years ago, I chose a wolf since they are my favorite animals. I didn't know they were overused in the fandom.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheap mythology/reputation. Foxes and wolves are both generally seen as being intelligent, dragons are powerful and mysterious, felines are sneaky and swift. They all come up in mythology a lot and while they may often be villains, they're at least not generally victims or background characters. 

It's low-hanging fruit when it comes to defining a character. By picking a well-known species you're giving the character easily recognizable traits without having to spell it out.


----------



## Pine (Jul 5, 2012)

Obvious choice for those "edgy" types.
I mean, how many xXx_ShadowWolf666_xXx's or _FoxXx-of-Darkne55_'s have you seen?


----------



## Aldino (Jul 5, 2012)

Question: Why does it matter?

All of you spent time explaining it all, but it doesn't need an explanation. It is what it is. Foxes and Wolves are popular, thats how it is and to my knowledge how its always been.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Question: Why does it matter?
> 
> All of you spent time explaining it all, but it doesn't need an explanation. It is what it is. Foxes and Wolves are popular, thats how it is and to my knowledge how its always been.



Curiosity.


----------



## Fhuzky (Jul 5, 2012)

It's simply popular among others.  All of the creatures listed above are in many folktales, myths, fables, what-have-you and etc.  People recognize those animals and characterize the common stereotypes, whether they be good or bad, and apply it to themselves. ie: sly, cunning, lonely, in need of friends/companions, devious, mysterious, basically what everyone else has said already.  With those common attributes, mixed in with specific ones based on personal experience, it seems to make the most sense.  But chances are equally good that I am full of crap.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Foxes seem to have become the fursona of choice for people who wish they had lots of sex



I never understood this stereotype. People with fox fursonas seem to be just as sex-obsessed as any other furry (not trying to be funny, for the people that were going to "lol this xd" this). I mean, sure they appear in furry porn a lot, but it's the same with clean furry art. And aside form that, I don't really see how it's based on the animal of choice at all.


----------



## Fhuzky (Jul 5, 2012)

Sollux said:


> I never understood this stereotype. People with fox fursonas seem to be just as sex-obsessed as any other furry.



I think it has something to do with the word "yiff", and the origin of it... or something.  Idk. Use your internets.


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2012)

Sollux said:


> I never understood this stereotype. People with fox fursonas seem to be just as sex-obsessed as any other furry (not trying to be funny, for the people that were going to "lol this xd" this). I mean, sure they appear in furry porn a lot, but it's the same with clean furry art. And aside form that, I don't really see how it's based on the animal of choice at all.



Another reason why hanging around furries is insufferable

"oh, you're a _fox_... ;3" *_knowing nod_*

ugh


----------



## soutthpaw (Jul 5, 2012)

Many have multiple Fursona's esp with games and RP.  I just think it is what someone likes or thinks works best at the time.  I am not sure the breakdown of species popularity in the Therian/Otherkin community, but that is were you will probably find folks who have stronger reasons for choosing their "fursona"


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 5, 2012)

I think there's a wide verity of reasons; some of which people have already named. My personal reason is that I had very frequent and close exposure to foxes due to where I lived when I was young, and it stuck. An interest with the animal merged with anthropomorphism due to stories and cartoons, and it never really became un-stuck, especially since I can recall memories relating to foxes way, way, way on back. I agree though that most people probably go with "common" species due to the mythos that surrounds them; but I wouldn't say that _most_ furries that happen to be foxes or wolves are those types because they're simply lazy.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 6, 2012)

wolves: spiritual and pure bullshit stuff

fox: i don't want to put effort in making a fursona


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2012)

Bats rule,  dogs drool.

Yay Homeward Bound ref


----------



## Vega (Jul 6, 2012)

Because Wolves (And werewolves) are just awesome, I loved them since I was a kid.  c:


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, thank god I changed my Fursona and name before this thread was made. Otherwise, I'd be Public Enemy Number-fucking-one. (=/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2012)

Polar bears are next :v
Bwahahaha!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 6, 2012)

Bitch please. Coyotes all the way.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2012)

Br'er fox?

Three Little Wolves?

Who knows?  Why haven't bunnies been stereotyped as sluts?

(even though they often are...)


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 6, 2012)

You'll see people complain about them being so common. Well, that's why they're so common. 

The more common it is, the more likely you are to come across them and have experience with them as a kid. Subsequently you're more likely to like them over other less common species. Of course, Wolves, Foxes etc are pretty common and cute to most.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 6, 2012)

They way I see it, it's not the species that counts so much as what you do with it. If you can make an original character that's genuinely interesting then the physical nature of said character shouldn't be of concern.

It's just the case that no-one seems to make particularly interesting characters these days. The only originality is usually some gimmick that has no real value.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 6, 2012)

Never liked wolves or werewolves until I started having dreams about them then did a little research. These dreams still continue to this day.


----------



## Takun (Jul 6, 2012)

Aden said:


> Another reason why hanging around furries is insufferable
> 
> "oh, you're a _fox_... ;3" *_knowing nod_*
> 
> ugh



But you are a weeaboo fennec.  Different. o:


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> fox: i don't want to put effort in making a fursona



Thats funny...i was a dragon first.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Thats funny...i was a dragon first.



Hehe, me too.  That didn't last long.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Hehe, me too.  That didn't last long.



I figured out dragons suck


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 6, 2012)

Eastern dragons rule though...


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh boy, virtual heads are gonna roll across the virtual floor soon.

Speaking of dragons, you know what I don't see as much as I thought? Cartoony dragons (think Puff the Magic Dragon, or Dragonite.)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 6, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Oh boy, virtual heads are gonna roll across the virtual floor soon.
> 
> Speaking of dragons, you know what I don't see as much as I thought? Cartoony dragons (think Puff the Magic Dragon, or Dragonite.)



Give it time, KigRatel. Everything has it's season...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sollux said:


> I never understood this stereotype. People with fox fursonas seem to be just as sex-obsessed as any other furry (not trying to be funny, for the people that were going to "lol this xd" this). I mean, sure they appear in furry porn a lot, but it's the same with clean furry art. And aside form that, I don't really see how it's based on the animal of choice at all.



You know the word "*vixen*"? It's original meaning was a name for female foxes (cool fact of the day: males are called "_Reynards_"). Somewhere in time, _"vixen"_ became related to the human female. The second definition given in the dictionary was "an ill-tempered or quarrelsome woman". Perhaps this is where it started to gain a more promiscuous meaning as time passed (just check out Urban Dictionary). The key here is that it's been related to humans.


----------



## Luckiione (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with whoever said it's because they're the animals that are around us most as kids and intrigue us the most. For some, a canine was their first best friend. And they're an easily identifiable species. 

I mean even i will admit I was drawn to the Bori Neopet species because of how much it resembled a sort of mix between a dog/kangaroo/armadillo/long snouted THING that just tickled my fancy and made me smile. if you've ever seen a Corgi up close you'll see why foxes and their long snouts are so appealing too.


----------



## CindEE (Jul 6, 2012)

I tend to assume people pick something they feel has at least one similarity to them. Most people are culturally familiar with wolves/foxes/dogs/cats/dragons, so those are "go to"s. But, that's my assumption, coming from the gal who chose "bat" in part because of her bad eyesight.


----------



## CindEE (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh bother. Redundant bat is redundant.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 6, 2012)

Wolves are "scary" and "tough" and "brave", basically what every outcast, odd-one-out wants to be. 
Perfect for a fandom where people aren't always really totally accepted by society.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2012)

I am not completely cattail why. I do notice that it is candids. I am also starting to notice a lot of husky-sonas too.


Fhuzky said:


> I think it has something to do with the word "yiff", and the origin of it... or something.  Idk. Use your internets.


Don't make him use is wizard chrome.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 7, 2012)

you guys are really overthinking this, wow. foxes and wolves are cool. they're pretty.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jul 7, 2012)

:/ If I had a fursona I have no idea what animal it would be. Foxes, wolves and cats never really appealed to me. I assume people pick their animal because they like the animal. 

Why so many people seem to pick from such a small selection of animals I attribute to culture and lack of exposure and education of other animals.

I like reading the responses in this thread.


----------



## TillerTheTimberWolf (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmmmm, I would think that you need to look at furry characters on TV and in videogames; all the furries that i know irl were "inspired" by said characters, like from star fox 64,  looney toons, scooby doo, sly cooper, ect.

 Exposure to those^ in combination with just cultural things like dogs + cats for pets in US, or kitsune(foxes) in japan, seem reason enough.


----------



## Takun (Jul 7, 2012)

Zoetrope said:


> :/ If I had a fursona I have no idea what animal it would be. Foxes, wolves and cats never really appealed to me. I assume people pick their animal because they like the animal.
> 
> Why so many people seem to pick from such a small selection of animals I attribute to culture and lack of exposure and education of other animals.
> 
> I like reading the responses in this thread.



I like shibas because I like being happy.

http://www.deviantart.com/download/125437422/Sato_the_smiling_Shiba_Inu_by_Shikaiba.jpg


----------



## Mxpklx (Jul 7, 2012)

As long as you can make it something original it's fine with me. But foxes have had an emergence in the past couple years.

As for coyotes, I have a personal vendetta against *all* coyotes, so I hate them, even if it is a fursona, but that is for another thread.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 7, 2012)

I dunno maybe they are just furrier


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jul 7, 2012)

People are clique. 
Though I'd be in the same boat if I'm not already, since my character is always called "Bambi" though she has no connection with that character... they're both completely different species of deer and Bambi is male believe it or not...

Anywho, people don't like to think and will go mainstream with things of this nature since this is a fandom there will be followers of the most popular thing, I think that's why there's also a lot of people who make a new sona everyday because they have no real connection to their character and don't really 'care' for them.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 7, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Dogs and cats are obvious because they are common pets.
> 
> Everyone likes to think they're a lone wolf. Obvious.
> 
> ...



Also the more common in Fan art porn, and that they are easily made up.


----------



## Lewi (Jul 7, 2012)

1: Wolf
Spiritual stuff, werewolves, etc.
2: Fox




3: Dragon
Trying to be different but failing - links to Mythology and Fantasy.
4: Feline
Cats are cute. End of.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 7, 2012)

I've seen fursuit parade videos, and it seems the vast majority of suits are cookie-cutter canines, with no soul or emotion. Just in line for airplane tickets. I think it's an inclusion thing really; no originality or thought required. It makes those with genuine canine sonas look bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I've seen fursuit parade videos, and it seems the vast majority of suits are cookie-cutter canines, with no soul or emotion. Just in line for airplane tickets. I think it's an inclusion thing really; no originality or thought required. It makes those with genuine canine sonas look bad.



I doubt it's just to fit in- in fact I think some people purposefully choose not to use canid fursonas in order to make themselves appear more original when a canid description may actually fit them better.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

I think it's pretty much just the aesthetic appearance. When you think of a furry, a canine creature is generally what you think of. It's got the muzzle, the ears, the fur, the tail. Most people like how that looks and decide to apply that to how they want their fursona to appear.

Personally I've always preferred an appearance that's more reptilian. If I ever get a fursona, it'll be scales all the way.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 7, 2012)

Because they are common in stories/animation/etc. plus they really are attractive breeds wouldn't you agree?


----------



## badlands (Jul 7, 2012)

because a lot of people like wolves.


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I've seen fursuit parade videos, and it seems the vast majority of suits are cookie-cutter canines, with no soul or emotion. Just in line for airplane tickets. I think it's an inclusion thing really; no originality or thought required. It makes those with genuine canine sonas look bad.



What is a "genuine" canine fursona, would you say?


----------



## CindEE (Jul 9, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I've seen fursuit parade videos, and it seems the vast majority of suits are cookie-cutter canines, with no soul or emotion. Just in line for airplane tickets. I think it's an inclusion thing really; no originality or thought required. It makes those with genuine canine sonas look bad.



Hrm, I'd assume that may also have to do with the prices for getting a fur suit. I'd imagine doing a whole new unique concept for a suit, then building that from scratch, would be an arduous undertaking.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 9, 2012)

Cause foxes have been my favorite animals since childhood. Haters gunna hate. >=[


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 9, 2012)

Well yeah, foxes were used highly in all the old cartoons.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2012)

I like wolves, not obsessed with them.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 10, 2012)

Cause canidaes are better. Vulpes vulpes pride . :3


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 10, 2012)

When I chose my fursona I decided with the bearded dragon simply cause after observing one for many months I decided we had a lot in common. As for why wolves and foxes are so popular? Well I was thinking of creating a wolf because of a comic I remember reading when I was really little, which had in it a wolf anthro character and I found her to be very attractive. I'd say these two fursonas are chosen simply cause of oversaturation with them in media. That's my two cents!


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Jul 10, 2012)

Honestly, because these animals are, societally, perceived as the "coolest." Almost every little boy grows up thinking "dragons" are totally badass. So are wolves. Dogs are cool because they make great pets and are loyal/intelligent/can be trained/whatever. 

Since everyone has an innately huge ego, they automatically want to be the "coolest" animal they can think of, so these are the animals that come up most. I've even had good friends with dragon/wolf hybrid characters; it's clearly all about the appearance.  Foxes are a great alternative for guys that just don't quite have the 'fierceness' of a wolf (or for girly/gay boys that still want to be cool.) 

Besides... Why spend time evaluating yourself and discovering what species of animal would honestly fit you best? That's for losers!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbowshaven said:


> Honestly, because these animals are, societally, perceived as the "coolest." Almost every little boy grows up thinking "dragons" are totally badass. So are wolves. Dogs are cool because they make great pets and are loyal/intelligent/can be trained/whatever.
> 
> Since everyone has an innately huge ego, they automatically want to be the "coolest" animal they can think of, so these are the animals that come up most. I've even had good friends with dragon/wolf hybrid characters; it's clearly all about the appearance.  Foxes are a great alternative for guys that just don't quite have the 'fierceness' of a wolf (or for girly/gay boys that still want to be cool.)
> 
> Besides... Why spend time evaluating yourself and discovering what species of animal would honestly fit you best? That's for losers!



On the contrary I would say that if you choose a fursona because it's popular that the choice represents you very well indeed. ;3

But seriously, I don't stick to a species at the moment, but foxes do appeal to me particularly and did so long before I found out the fandom existed. As young as 13 I've wanted to dress up as a fox a lot. So I don't think it's innately a decision to fit in.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 11, 2012)

You know, everyone's mentioning their use in folklore, fables, cartoons, stories, and the like, but no one's really mentioned that the fact that these animals are used so frequently in that type of storytelling is an indication that people almost universally have some degree of reverence (if you will) for those animals.  You know... the societies that formed in North America where there were wolves gained a huge respect for wolves, the societies in the desert gained a huge respect for coyotes or jackals, everyone everywhere has been tickled throughout history by how clever foxes seem to act (it seems like almost every culture on the planet has fox fables, assuming they know what foxes are), and so on.  You could almost make the case that there's just something fundamentally human about loving these animals (you know... aside from the whole 'nearly driving wolves to extinction' thing).  So the real answer probably merits a more rigorous anthropological response than you could get on these forums.  Might even make for an interesting master's thesis, or something, if you think about it.  Maybe someone's already looked into it.
I mean, you ask why mostly canines, so you might as well be asking why people have had canine companions long enough to elicit an evolutionary bond between us and them to the point that dogs respond more readily to human contact than chimpanzees.  People have loved cats forever, too, but it's pretty common knowledge that with cats there's a lot of love but generally a much more indirect sense of loyalty, and with dogs you get a faithful servant forever who practically pisses himself just to know you're back home.  So you know... maybe that's why people usually pick canines or felines.  Because we always have.  I don't know too many people with coatimundi pets.

Can't say much about dragons.  Probably what someone said before; they're badass and can does majicks.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 11, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> Can't say much about dragons.  Probably what someone said before; they're badass and can does majicks.



And Jewish. :V

For me, I guess I liked wolves in folklore and learned to love werewolves in films and stories (both demonized and romanticized).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 11, 2012)

My accountant is a dragon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2012)

Mai Waifu Wolfu


----------



## Aetius (Jul 11, 2012)

Asking why furries are so obsessive with foxes/wolves is like asking TF2 players why the are obsessed with hats.

Its just nature.


----------



## Conker (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't have a fursona, but I really like how wolves and foxes look, both in the wild and in general anthro art. It's easier to find accessories centered around them (tails, ear hats, etc), so there's that advantage.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Because date rape for canines is cheap


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2012)

My love for foxes goes back as far into my past as I can remember.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been in love with foxes ever since I saw Robinhood as a little kid.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been fascinated with dragons ever since I watched the film 'Dragonheart'. There is something about dragons that really clicks with me, I don't know what though. What a brilliant film dragonheart is by the way.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2012)

Seems interesting that lots of people are saying 'since I was a kid,'. I wonder if fursona choice tallies with the most popular cartoon characters' species when you were a kid?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2012)

I've always preferred dragons and other things over foxes. Of course I think they are pretty good, but I like taking the road less traveled.
The general obsession might have something to do with childhood, yes.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 13, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Seems interesting that lots of people are saying 'since I was a kid,'. I wonder if fursona choice tallies with the most popular cartoon characters' species when you were a kid?


When I was a lot younger I joined Gaia Online and they had the option to buy fox ears and a tail for your little avatar person.
I think that's what sparked my interest in the hobby.
I do think that they're linked, though.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 13, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Seems interesting that lots of people are saying 'since I was a kid,'. I wonder if fursona choice tallies with the most popular cartoon characters' species when you were a kid?



To be honest, I think I still would have chosen a fox as a fursona even if I hadn't seen many cartoons or books since foxes were in my back yard all the time. 

But even so, I'll admit that cartoon choices (and an immediate fixation on anthro foxes in them) when I was little probably did move me in that direction, so I think there's some very solid merit to that assumption.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 13, 2012)

sarcasticmoth said:


> When I was a lot younger I joined Gaia Online and they had the option to buy fox ears and a tail for your little avatar person.
> I think that's what sparked my interest in the hobby.
> I do think that they're linked, though.


I joined mostly to make a fox avatar and to attempt to troll the community areas. Unfortunately, they're too thick to get through to.







(okay, I admit that it went deeper than that; this avi is expensive)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 14, 2012)

There are two fursona types: canids and hipster originality try-hards.

Seriously... Otters? Bears? Sergals? Have fun forcing yourself to like your little uniqueness symbol. :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 17, 2012)

My impression as to why people picked foes an wolves were because they represent a powerful hunter creature in the familiar environment of a forest. Or just because they're cute.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 18, 2012)

Corwin Cross said:


> My impression as to why people picked foes an wolves were because they represent a powerful hunter creature in the familiar environment of a forest. Or just because they're cute.



Very good point. Why has no one brought this up yet? They are seen as strong, high on the food chain and such. Prehaps this adds to the fantasy element, boosting self esteem and making them "stronger" in a subconscience sort of way.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 18, 2012)

Wolves just seem a more practical animal to me.
Never had a dog as a pet, i can not stand them.



Commiecomrade said:


> There are two fursona types: canids and hipster originality try-hards.
> 
> Seriously... Otters? Bears? Sergals? Have fun forcing yourself to like your little uniqueness symbol. :V



Sergals are pretty wolf like though, only with friggin raptor and shark characteristics, whats not to like about that?


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 18, 2012)

You know what my main problem with fox anthros is?

The dark parts at the end of their arms. It just looks so... annoying... for some unexplainable reason that I don't know what it is!


----------

